# Face/lung/eye protection while turning



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

What do you folks wear on your head when turning? I've been wearing my goggles, 3m half face respirator (6800 series I think?) and a face shield on top. This arrangement just isn't working. It's bulky, annoying to put on and take off and tends to fog up. The fogging up I think I can fix if I put something over the exhale valve on the respirator. Or at least that should fix fogging up my face shield. My goggle fog up over time no matter what I do. So what do you guys wear when turning?

Rich


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I use a Trend Airshield that has batteries that pump in fresh air and filter it. Works pretty well. I also use a North full face respirator, for sanding, as I can put really fine filters on it.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Safety glasses while turning. Add a respirator when sanding. Have a face shield but don't wear it while turning unless what is being turned sends shavings at my face.


----------



## Pablo (Apr 5, 2007)

You should always were a face shield!! Do it on every turning and you will get use to it. There was a recent report of a professional woodturner who had several broken bones in her face when the piece she was turning flew of the chuck. She might loos vision on one eye. Not worth the risk!!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

The first item I every tried to turn flew off the lathe, slammed into the ceiling and ricocheted across the room. I bought a face shield the next day. A broken flyoff moves fast.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I always wear a face shield. It tends to get dusty and I have to stop and clean it, but there is way too much stuff flying around to *not* wear it.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

nothing-(i hope to change my answer soon though)


----------



## TorqNut (Apr 29, 2012)

I wear a full-face shield when working with the lathe; even when I am sanding on the lathe. Of course, the majority of the sanding I do on the lathe is wet-sanding using DNA soaked sandpaper.


----------



## A10GAC (Dec 21, 2009)

Wrap around ESS CDI Safety Glasses, a Hobart Face Shield, and a 3M 7500 Series half mask respirator. The 7500 series has a deflector on the exhaust port that keeps my shield & glasses from fogging. It sounds like a lot, but the whole setup is comfortable enough I don't mind wearing it.


----------

